# Advice on rehoming 8 month old puppy



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Folks. Thanks for your reponses on my "Tell Me About Your Bichon Frise" and "Advice on Breeds" threads. I found a family online who needs to rehome their 8 month old male bichon frise. The ad says that they are having a baby and just can't give the dog the love and attention that he needs. I'm going to call the family this afternoon. What sort of information should I seek out about the dog? I'm going to ask where they got the dog, if he has all his shots, if he is good with other dogs and kids, and if he is house trained. What else should I look for? Ideally I'd like to meet this dog for an hour or so and, if it goes well, ask the current owners if he can stay with me for a 48 hour trial run. The ad said that he was neutered on October 18th. How long until the dog is "himself"? I don't want to meet him too soon and stress him out while he isn't feeling well.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I think it would be fine to meet him now. Just be aware that if he was marking (peeing on things) prior to being neutered, that behavior may not be entirely gone yet.

It sounds like you have your questions in order. I think when you meet the dog you will have your best questions answered.

Good luck and bless you for taking in a little dog who now needs a home.

I actually hate the baby excuse, but at least they didn't dump him in the shelter.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

kelliope said:


> I actually hate the baby excuse, but at least they didn't dump him in the shelter.


Ditto. Before I adopted my dog, I saw one on PetFinder that was being rehomed because the family was moving and their 7-year-old dog "didn't fit into their plans." So much for being part of the family. 

Good luck, Leigh29! I hope it works out.


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate the baby excuse too. My original reaction was "red flag". They obviously don't take pet ownership seriously so I'm concerned that the dog hasn't been properly trained. Plus the poor guy is only 8 months old. They haven't had him very long at all. Why did they get a dog if they believed that he wouldn't fit into their family plans? Grrrrr....


But I do agree that looking for a good home is FAR better than dumping him in a shelter.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck, I hope you can rescue this poor baby from this horrible situation.


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the pup's current owner. I'm going to meet him next Saturday. The woman I spoke to seemed really honest and forthcoming. She said that she and her husband just don't have the time and energy to give the dog the attention that it needs. I asked her when they got him and she said about 4 months ago. She said that she and her now husband went to pick out their wedding cake and somehow the led to them getting the puppy from the baker. The baker originally got him from a breeder. Does something seem a little bit "off" here? Why is an 8 month old puppy being rehomed for the second time? The woman's ad said that she is charging $350 for him. This seemed reasonable to me since bichons from breeders in my area go for $500 -$600 (plus this dog is neutered, etc.). However, a friend of mine said that it is absurd that they are trying to charge me for taking their dog off of their hands. Thoughts?


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

Hm, sounds like an odd situation... and I agree, I hate the baby excuse. I've seen it sooo many times before, but what is there to do? -sigh-

I'm glad to see you're interested in giving the poor pup a new home. Looks to me like you've got all the right questions, and it's good that you're checking out the dog before you make your decision. Too many to-be dog owners just jump into it without asking the same questions or even visiting the dog beforehand.

I just wanted to wish you luck!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Since this doesn't sound like a "high quality" animal (this is not a remark in regards to his overall temperament and health, many here know what I mean...if you don't feel free to ask), I'd be careful. Not overly cautious, just wary.

Ask the owners if they have "papers" on him, and why the baker gave the dog up in the first place. If he has papers, see if you can track down the breeder, and perhaps get some information on his bloodlines if possible, so you can at least try and get some health/temperament information.

Hopefully you can provide a good home for the little cotton ball if you get on with him alright


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I would ask them why they are charging a fee for him? Yes he is fixed and should be UTD on his shots, but your also taking him off thier hands for them. I would also want to know why the baker gave him up.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> I would ask them why they are charging a fee for him? Yes he is fixed and should be UTD on his shots, but your also taking him off thier hands for them. I would also want to know why the baker gave him up.


I actually encourage people to charge some sort of fee when re-homing their dogs, UNLESS they happen to already know the people who are providing a new home. Then it's more their choice. Charging a fee (I usually recommend something low) tends to eliminate some of the impulse "Oh free dog!" people that are not really ideal homes for the animals. It also helps to discourage anyone who is scanning the paper for good deals on dogs to fight, bait, whatever. It doesn't eliminate these risks completely, but _can_ help.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I think whenever someone says 'they don't have time for them' or they're moving and can't take them, etc, it's because the pup was probably poorly socialized to begin with, and they are having problems with it that they don't want to deal with, and they're not going to tell you even if you ask them point blank. You'll notice a LOT of pups being rehomed in the first year. Now any caring owner knows that's when there's the most work to do, socializing, training, bonding, and if they are good owners they would be unlikely to give up on a dog so early, after only 4 months! And the baker would have given up on him after only 2, because hopefully the first 8 weeks were spent with mom. I would be very suspicious of the whole thing. As my husband likes to point out, no one gets rid of a perfect dog. You might have aggression issues, food aggression, potty training issues, health problems. You won't know until you have the dog home a few weeks. 

Personally I prefer to get a dog from a rescue (assuming you want to get an adult animal, if you want a pup then a responsible breeder is the way to go). If the dog is in a good foster home it will have been evaluated, and they will be honest about the dog's issues because they really want to make a match that works. Plus the fee goes to help other dogs. I've just had bad luck with pets from private parties or shelters (where they usually don't know anything about the animal except that it was abandoned - again, not a good sign).


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just received this via e-mail from the current owner:

_After speaking with my husband, we really don't want to make a good home pay for Charlie. We got such a great deal and all that really matters to us is that he's well taken care of. So, if after we meet, you really like him and it feels like a good match, then we would request no pay. Sometimes, if you put a purebred online for free, you don't always get the best pickers, and they just want to take them and make a profit by immediately selling them to someone else. _

I actually think that this is a really good sign. It says to me that they love him (and have hopefully cared for him) well enough to find him a good home. I do agree that the rehoming situation sounds sketchy though. I will be his fourth owner in 8 months! (This includes the breeder of course.) Do you think that a 72 hour trial period is long enough to diagnose any major behavior problems? What types of warning signs should I be looking for?


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like the puppy was an impulse purchase by newlyweds. It really sounds like they didn't know what they were getting into and just saw a cute puppy, were in the "nesting" mode and went for it. Not a smart move, but kudos to the owner for rehoming the puppy instead of dumping at a shelter/pound or whatever.

Bichons are great dogs, but can be rather high maintenance. I can see where someone who wasn't really into it and got the dog on an impulse would realize they didn't have the time to deal with the dog.

As far as charging for the dog - yeah that kind of sucks, but most people are advised to charge for rehoming a dog and not to give it away because the line of thought is that people don't always value something they got for free. Sounds like she is trying to do the right thing by the dog by rehoming him and charging a fee in the hopes that gets him a better home.

The dog may need some work, but maybe you are just the person to help this little guy. You won't really know until you meet him.

Don't be too concerned over him being rehomed. Many people think little designer type dogs are easy peasy and don't realize the work and effort involved in making a dog a family member.

Oh, I just saw your update. I'm starting to think maybe this was meant to be! Good luck - I'm kind of hoping you get him!!!


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup. Definitely sounds like an impulse purchase. Apparantely what they _really _wanted was a baby. She is already 3 months pregnant and they got the dog from the wedding cake baker 4 months ago. So sad that the dog is just being cast aside now that they have a human to take care of instead. 

BUT...honestly, she sounded like a good person. Just got in a bit over her head.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Lots of people get puppies without thinking......I've seen the BEST dogs being re-homed by their owners. At least they were nice enough not to dump him at a shelter, AND responsible enough to neuter him first (small purebreds can end up at puppymills SO easily....they must be neutered before re-homing!). I'd definitely go for it if you like the dog after meeting him. I'd even pay the $350 if he was properly cared for. Neutering, vaccinations, and other vet stuff just aren't cheap.


----------



## Layladog (Sep 25, 2008)

> We got such a great deal...


Sorry, but this made me shudder. It's not a used car!!!

I second (or third?) the suggestion about tracking down the dog's parents. If he came from a puppy mill or something he could have all kinds of health problems surface.


Also, I think it's good to charge a rehoming fee but $350 is ridiculous considering the situation. Guess it will buy a nice crib. :vomits:


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

leigh29 said:


> I just got off the phone with the pup's current owner. I'm going to meet him next Saturday. The woman I spoke to seemed really honest and forthcoming. She said that she and her husband just don't have the time and energy to give the dog the attention that it needs. I asked her when they got him and she said about 4 months ago. She said that she and her now husband went to pick out their wedding cake and somehow the led to them getting the puppy from the baker. The baker originally got him from a breeder. Does something seem a little bit "off" here? Why is an 8 month old puppy being rehomed for the second time? The woman's ad said that she is charging $350 for him. This seemed reasonable to me since bichons from breeders in my area go for $500 -$600 (plus this dog is neutered, etc.). However, a friend of mine said that it is absurd that they are trying to charge me for taking their dog off of their hands. Thoughts?


Grrrrr.....she's charging you? Oh why do people do this? It's one thing to have to rehome your dog because you didn't think about children (especially since they just got married) but it 's another to ask for money. Well, if they're going to be that way, if he's not neutered tell them you'll pay $50 -- just to appease them because you'll have to pay for the surgery. it's great that you're taking him (he'll be happy to have a permanent home!) but a dog isn't a resale item. I hope they are giving you whatever stuff they have for him (crate, toys, etc). If they haven't trained him, tell them they should just give you the dog....they should just be thankful that someone is willing to care for the dog. I'm assuming they didn't pay the baker any money so why should they be making money? Maybe ask them to get a vet check and give you the paperwork. At least, you will know if the puppy is healthy and they're not pawning him off. I'm not saying to not take him just to be prepared. Thanks for rescuing the little guy!! You will love him!!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

flipgirl said:


> Grrrrr.....she's charging you? Oh why do people do this? It's one thing to have to rehome your dog because you didn't think about children (especially since they just got married) but it 's another to ask for money. Well, if they're going to be that way, if he's not neutered tell them you'll pay $50 -- just to appease them because you'll have to pay for the surgery. it's great that you're taking him (he'll be happy to have a permanent home!) but a dog isn't a resale item. I hope they are giving you whatever stuff they have for him (crate, toys, etc). If they haven't trained him, tell them they should just give you the dog....they should just be thankful that someone is willing to care for the dog. I'm assuming they didn't pay the baker any money so why should they be making money? Maybe ask them to get a vet check and give you the paperwork. At least, you will know if the puppy is healthy and they're not pawning him off. I'm not saying to not take him just to be prepared. Thanks for rescuing the little guy!! You will love him!!


http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-general-dog-forum/38353-advice-rehoming-8-month/398416-post12.html


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

The situation sounds ok to me....I agree I hate the baby excuse, but it sounds like maybe these people weren't planning on having a baby yet and are a little freaked out. It's good that he's neutered, that speaks well for the owners too...ask for shot records or at least the vet clinic where he was seen so you can verify that. Most dogs that are rehomed need a potty training refresher, especially at only 8 months still, so expect that he will have accidents even if they say he is trained.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I actually encourage people to charge some sort of fee when re-homing their dogs, UNLESS they happen to already know the people who are providing a new home. Then it's more their choice. Charging a fee (I usually recommend something low) tends to eliminate some of the impulse "Oh free dog!" people that are not really ideal homes for the animals. It also helps to discourage anyone who is scanning the paper for good deals on dogs to fight, bait, whatever. It doesn't eliminate these risks completely, but _can_ help.


I completely agree with you here. But I would still ask whoever is giving up thier pup why they are charging so I can know what sort of people the pup was raised with. If they had said it was to recoup to cost they originaly paid for the dog or because that's how much X breed sells for then I would be very wary of "adpoting" from them. The people that the OP is considering adopting from gave a very acceptable reason to be charging an adpotion fee and I wouldnt worry to much about the kind of people that the pup was raised with in the past 4 months.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

leigh29 said:


> The woman's ad said that she is charging $350 for him. This seemed reasonable to me since bichons from breeders in my area go for $500 -$600 (plus this dog is neutered, etc.). However, a friend of mine said that it is absurd that they are trying to charge me for taking their dog off of their hands. Thoughts?


They are charging a re-homing fee and that's reasonable, it often deters those who would take the dog and use it as a 'bait dog' or have plans to otherwise harm a dog (seen often when dogs are given up for free).

It's ashamed that the dog is being re-homed for a second time, but it happens and really isn't all that unusual.


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Just to clarify, the woman did send me an e-mail to let me know that they are waving the rehoming fee. It is more important to her and her husband that he is placed in a good home. As a show of good faith, I'm going to write her back and let her know that if she would like to send him on his way with his favorite comfort items (bed, toys, dishes, etc.) then I'll insist on reimbursing her for those items. I figure that is a compromise that we can both feel good about.

I'm getting really excited about this little guy! I usually don't believe in kismet or fate but I can't help but feel like this was meant to be. I've been struggling for months over whether to get a rescue or a purebreed puppy. Little Charlie might end up being the best of both worlds. 

So who has advice on rehoming an older puppy? I've read a lot of books about adopting a new puppy (8-10 weeks) but don't know anything about rehabiliatating an older puppy. I'd planned to crate train my dog but now I'm wondering if that ship has sailed since Charlie is used to being left alone in the living room during the day. Can anybody direct me towards a good book or website on training an older puppy?


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just for fun, here is one of the pics of Charlie that I received. Love that sweet face. (Oh, and I guess this answers the question of whether or not he has been allowed on the furniture. haha)


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck with the puppy this weekend, I'll be excited to hear how it goes. I think it sounds like you have been approaching this very sensibly and really in terms of behavioral problems I would think it's probably not too much riskier than getting a dog through the shelter. You probably will have to do potty training refresher and an obedience course, but then you'd want to do that with any new dog. So, I don't see why this is a bad idea at all. I hope he's as sweet as he looks! Keep us updated...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> I completely agree with you here. But I would still ask whoever is giving up thier pup why they are charging so I can know what sort of people the pup was raised with. If they had said it was to recoup to cost they originaly paid for the dog or because that's how much X breed sells for then I would be very wary of "adpoting" from them. The people that the OP is considering adopting from gave a very acceptable reason to be charging an adpotion fee and I wouldnt worry to much about the kind of people that the pup was raised with in the past 4 months.


Oh, I see. That makes sense.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-general-dog-forum/38353-advice-rehoming-8-month/398416-post12.html


Thanks Kasey T. I apologize for my overreaction and rudeness, to Leigh29.....

Congrats on little Charlie! He looks adorable! You will enjoy him and it seems that Charlie will be more than happy to be with you! Just remember, the eyes will get you every time!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Can we have an update 

I would like to know if you took the little bugger home for a few days to see how it goes!!
He sure looks cute in that picture


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi again. I haven't met Charlie yet. He and his humans are visiting our house on Saturday, November 1st. If the initial meeting goes well then we'll take him for a trial run November 8 -10. We can't actually rehome the doggie until December 12th. That is our timeline. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it just my eyes or does Charlie have pink hair?


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think so, it may be the lighting...


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

So I just got off the phone with the official breeder referrer for the Bichon Frise Club. I'd contacted her a month ago about getting contact info on reputable breeders. By the time she returned my call I'd already heard about little Charlie so I explained to her that I am meeting him tomorrow then possibly taking him for a trial run. She was nice enough and everything, but I hung up the phone feeling so discouraged. She brought up all the same points that I'm already worried about. Why is a purebred puppy being rehomed a second time? Why would somebody spend a bunch of money on a dog just to give it up after a month? And why are the new owners now giving him up? Ug. I just want this to work out. I'm not feeling very optimistic.

(And, BTW, I doubt it is a pink dog but I'll tell you for sure tomorrow!)


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, just see how it goes, and give us a loonng update


----------



## horsejody (Oct 31, 2008)

leigh29 said:


> I hate the baby excuse too. My original reaction was "red flag". They obviously don't take pet ownership seriously so I'm concerned that the dog hasn't been properly trained. Plus the poor guy is only 8 months old. They haven't had him very long at all. Why did they get a dog if they believed that he wouldn't fit into their family plans? Grrrrr....
> 
> 
> But I do agree that looking for a good home is FAR better than dumping him in a shelter.



People that use the baby excuse should be banned from having pets and children. The baby should be taken and raised by someone with a brain so it won't be raised as an idiot. Then the parents should be spayed/neutered or humanely euthanized.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I would highly recommend the book "Adopting a Dog" by John Ross and Barbara Mckinney. It has lots of helpful information for those of us adopting older puppies and adult dogs. 
It will take some time for the dog to adjust to his new home. My dog wouldn't even come out of her crate for 3 days. Taking him home for a few days may not give you a true picture of what you are getting. Of course once you bring him into your home you will be hooked anyway so it won't really matter.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

leigh29 said:


> She brought up all the same points that I'm already worried about. Why is a purebred puppy being rehomed a second time? Why would somebody spend a bunch of money on a dog just to give it up after a month? And why are the new owners now giving him up? Ug. I just want this to work out. I'm not feeling very optimistic.
> 
> (And, BTW, I doubt it is a pink dog but I'll tell you for sure tomorrow!)


Well honestly, as cute as he is, Charlie does not strike me as a purebred Bichon. He looks more poodle-y to me...though that may just be a product of his age and hair cut. 

Either way though, your second two questions, while with merit, are not really things I would worry about at this point. It sounds outlandish to us, spending so much money on a dog just to give him up...but it is in NO way uncommon. Half the dogs we get in at my local shelter are products of just such a situation. We had a gorgeous Sheltie in once, young, obviously well cared for, purebred, etc. who was in great health. He was dropped at at our shelter for similar reasons as the 'baby excuse' though. Basically his owners didn't want him anymore. So while these situations can _sometimes_ lead to a dog with a dubious history, I really don't feel those reservations are a good basis for my/your opinion. Especially with how disposable animals are in society these days. I have no trouble at all, believing that someone would spend a small fortune only to turn around and dumb the dog because it wasn't 'perfect'.

HOWEVER, before taking this dog anywhere I would get a written contract worked out. Something to the extent of you taking the dog to your own vet and having him checked out for health issues. If something arises that you do not feel you can deal with, then you should then have full rights to return the dog. This should prevent you from being dumped with a dog that has thousands of dollars worth of health related problems backed up. Do make sure it is written though, as verbal contracts are very hard to back up.


----------



## Ca8 (Oct 26, 2008)

If I were to have a baby and I had a big, rough, dominant dog I think I would have to get rid of it for fear of it harming MY CHILD. SO maybe they're just thinking of their child and getting rid of the dog. Or are just selling him for quick cash. Either way if they knew they were having a baby they shouldn't have went and got a dog right before


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

lol...the dog is like...under 10 pounds, I doubt he is big, rough, and dominant...


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the encouraging words. I probably shouldn't have allowed myself to get so bummed out by my conversation with the referrer. You just don't know until you meet the dog. Which, by the way, will be happening in 18 hours. I'm so excited! I'll let you all know how it goes. 

Dakota, it didn't occur to me that he might not be purebred but in some ways that would almost make me feel better. I don't know why exactly. 

And I always forget how common it is for people to dispose of dogs. I waited until I was 30 to even consider getting a dog because I knew my schedule was too hectic before this point. Then again I knew plenty of people in college who would impulsively adopt a puppy then give up on it a month later. And, you're right, these were really great dogs. The humans just had no business adopting at that time in their lives. 

Also, thanks for the book recommendation! I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

They never showed up. I'm devastated. They were supposed to be here 35 minutes ago. I called both the husband's and the wife's cell phones and no answer from either. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, leigh, I'm so sorry. 

Go do something fun for yourself today, and then start looking at reputable breeders or start another petfinder search. Your furry friend is out there.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe they got lost. Are they there yet?


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm soooo sorry. Did you ever get in touch with them???


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well they ended up leaving a voicemail for me on Saturday afternoon. I guess that they were both sick in bed when I called them at noon. It is fine, I guess. Seems kind of flakey but whatever. I'll meet Charlie this weekend instead.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds like Charlie needs a better home  I'd have to guess they had too good of a time Friday night? lol. J/K.. 

Hope your meet with Charlie goes well this week. When are you going? Keep us posted.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

That sounds _alot_ flakey...craigslist can be like that though. I hope it works out for this weekend.


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I finally got in touch with Charlie's humans. They have decided to give him to a family member. I know that I never even met the little guy, but some how I sill feel so disappointed. Guess it is back to the drawing board. I'm thinking about driving to another town to meet this little guy. What do you think? Anybody have experience with shih tzus?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12241029


----------



## horsejody (Oct 31, 2008)

All of the shih tzus I have ever met have been very nice.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

leigh29 said:


> Well I finally got in touch with Charlie's humans. They have decided to give him to a family member. I know that I never even met the little guy, but some how I sill feel so disappointed. Guess it is back to the drawing board. I'm thinking about driving to another town to meet this little guy. What do you think? Anybody have experience with shih tzus?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12241029


That's understandable. The previous owners sound like they were shaping up to be pretty unreliable people, anyway. It's a shame that this happened to you and I'm sorry you got your hopes up only to have them dashed.

As for the new dogs, she looks like a possibility. It says in her description that she isn't quite house trained, but often when adopting a new dog you are faced with some potty issues anyway so that really isn't a big deal. She's also already spayed, that's another plus. 

I say set up an appointment and go check her out. You never know until you meet the dog


----------

